# getting rid of yacht varnish smell!



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

I built a viv around 2 weeks ago, finished varnishing it 11 days ago. Left it open for a week and a few days ago screwed in a heat bulb/thermostat and have had it running for the last 3 days.. with the doors open slightly. 

It doesnt smell as much as it first did! But it still does! Any tips on getting rid of the smell? Ive got a corn coming on monday that id like to put into the viv, sadly im going to have to use a heat mat until this problem is sorted!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

brumboa said:


> I built a viv around 2 weeks ago, finished varnishing it 11 days ago. Left it open for a week and a few days ago screwed in a heat bulb/thermostat and have had it running for the last 3 days.. with the doors open slightly.
> 
> It doesnt smell as much as it first did! But it still does! Any tips on getting rid of the smell? Ive got a corn coming on monday that id like to put into the viv, sadly im going to have to use a heat mat until this problem is sorted!


Leave the tank without heat for 7 days and the smell should clear, if there is added heat and the varnish hasn't fully cured/aired out it will take longer.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I was told to put the heat up as high as it would go and keep it running and slice an onion in half and put it in a bowl of water in the middle of the viv it seemed to work for me as you burn off any fumes. I had tried not using any heat before that and as soon as you switched the lights on the fumes built up so I found running it on full power seemed to take out the fumes and mine was ready after 2 weeks


----------



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

Did you keep the doors slightly open or closed?


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

Activated charcoal will do the job. its used in cooker hoods. look for it on google. bag of that..tipped inside..2 days ..Romeo Done!:whistling2:


----------

